# Halloween Clearance Sale



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween Asylum's Clearance Sale starts tomorrow at 8:00 AM eastern time! Up to 40% off ALL HALLOWEEN MERCHANDISE!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Hallloween Asylum has posted a limited number of exta 20% off coupons on their Facebook page ! Coupon Code is EXTRA20. Looks like it is limited to the first 100 transactions.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

how long is this sale, i dont get paid for a bit and i would kill for the 7 foot jester


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Their ad above says it runs 11/1 thru 11/6.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

oh wow, i feel smart, lol a few deals i saw over welmed me


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Why can't Halloween Asylem go 50% off like Spirit? I like Halloween Asylem and feel they are better on prices than Spirit but every cent counts in these times of economic slowness.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

savagehaunter said:


> Why can't Halloween Asylem go 50% off like Spirit? I like Halloween Asylem and feel they are better on prices than Spirit but every cent counts in these times of economic slowness.


Halloweenasylum doesn't mark up as high as Spirit Halloween so even at 40% off they are lot better pricing than Spirit Halloween even at 50% off or more.


----------

